# Dog den 2



## ccox (Feb 28, 2007)

I am looking at buying a couple of the Dog Den 2 houses. Just looking for some feedback from people, that have them. Durability, insulation, etc.
Thanks for any feedback good or bad,
C. Cox


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have three. Although they are somewhat pricey, the are very good houses. One is 8 yrs old and still in excellent shape. I would buy them again if I need to.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Great product - worth every cent!


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

Just threw my 2 Dog Den 2s away after less than 6 years. They are junk in my opinion. Don't last in cold climates with large dogs. The doors are about the only thing that lasted is the door, and even that had some issues.

From their website it looks like they may have changed the design somewhat so maybe they are better now.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

What specifically failed?


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

Thomas D said:


> What specifically failed?


 
All of the sheet metal edge pieces that hold it together with pop rivets rusted out. The bottoms completely rusted away along the edges making the bottom fall out. The inside of the Top panel also fell apart, the dogs like to sit on top of the house like most dogs do and they partially caved in on one. Mild climate with smaller dogs they might be ok but not near worth the money.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Not trying to be difficult, but what did you go to after the DD2? 
I too have some rusting on my 8 yr old, but I figure 25 bucks a year is Ok by me. too, but Maybe I will check for replacement parts.


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

Thomas D said:


> Not trying to be difficult, but what did you go to after the DD2?
> I too have some rusting on my 8 yr old, but I figure 25 bucks a year is Ok by me. too, but Maybe I will check for replacement parts.


 
I built my own out of plywood, I had a 2 hole dog box that I didn't use anymore so I converted it to a double dog house and then built another house for the new 3rd dog from scratch. 3/4 plywood with a layer of rolled bubble wrap insulation and some of the same type plastic that the Dog Dens use on the inside. They sell it in sheets at Lowe's. FRP is what it is called I believe.


----------

